# aberden hot water



## zterrell (Jun 7, 2005)

any fish being caught yet,


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

i don,t know but i would sure would like to get into a miss of them. do you do good up there.


----------



## rboggs (Mar 22, 2006)

i was wondering if someone can tell me where the closest boat ramp is too the discharge thanks for any help


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

to the best of my knowledge would be white oak or red oak


----------



## fishknife (Apr 13, 2004)

There is a boat ramp right across the river from the hot water discharge, at Maysville Ky.


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

there is a boat ramp right below the old bridge in aberdeen


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

After what happened last year down there, ( way too many reports of fish being caught, and tons of folks down there) I doubt anyone in there right mind would post any positive results about that place.... If you dont know waht im talking about, last winters threads sent so many people down there you couldnt find a spot to fish, 1 Saturday at sunup, there were over 40 folks there, it reminded me of the Maumee river....

Enough of that rant, I just wouldnt expect anyone to openly tell the rest of the world that its any good down there.

Mums the word, guys, for everyones sake....
Salmonid


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Mark,
Last I heard, DP&L had converted the power plant to solar power, and had also drilled to the magma for steam power, and no longer used the Ohio River water for cooling.
So, Aberdeen is frozen solid, only fish you'll catch are icicles.
It'll make great stories for the grandkids.
LMJ


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

salmonid's right last year was outrageous, just check the river gages, right now the river is still too high, so far this winter there hasnt been any fish there due to the warm water in the main river. wait until the ohio drops below 41 degrees. also if you have a boat leave the shore fisherman be, there are alot of discharges on the river we cant reach, i know some guys that fish the first one down from mehldal that do very well, they catch true striper quite often as well.


----------



## GotStripes (Dec 10, 2006)

riverKing said:


> so far this winter there hasnt been any fish there due to the warm water in the main river.



hmmmmm.....


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

Looks by the river forcast that the water should be good by wed or thur.I have been fishing at the power station for twentyfive years before computers before the internet.If you fish there on the weekends its combat fishing its always been that way.Monday thru friday if the fish are there you might see a dozen fisherman come and go.I mostly see locals there anyway and at times a lot of them.It does not take a lot of fisherman to constitute a crowd at the mouth of the creek.There is only about 90 feet of bank thats productive so you got to share. I almost always boat when I fish there anymore but I am not afraid to go on foot during the week.Heres the deal if you are driving from dayton cincinnati or columbus you more than likely would like to know if there are any fish being cought because its feast or famine and it can change by the hour.That is kinda of the point of this web site.When it helps you thats great when you run into a "crowd" guys want to blame it on the postings.There are enough fisherman in maysville and aberdeen and manchester to crowd that place up in a hurry.I am going to head up wed or thur and if i do any good I am going to post it like it or not.I hope it dose not hurt anyones feelings but thats the way it is.Not like this spot is a secret and hasn`t been for twentyfive years.SORRY


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I may have Friday off, if the Skips are in when your there Thursday PM me BEFORE you put it on here! Heck, I'll switch my day off to Thursday if the skips are there. I say tell EVERYONE, just as long as you PM me in advance!


----------



## GotStripes (Dec 10, 2006)

went saturday. water was super duper warm, like upper 80's and pretty muddy. No skips caught.


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

When youre fishing the warm water discharge, what is everyones choice of lure, I fished on near brillant a few years ago with out any luck, but wasnt sure what was the right technique. Do you fish closer to the bottom or below surface any help appreciated,


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Nope, not even going to post if I get skunked down there. It's great for the locals. They can fish this place 3 or 4 times a week. They don't care if a 1000 people show up on a saturday. THey will sit at home drinking coffee and waiting till the onslaught is over. I have to drive an hour and 15 minutes one way on a weekend. I can't wait them out. So I don't fish there anymore. It's not worth it. I went one time last year and haven't been one time this year. People don't believe me when I say I get skunked there. They like to think that you can catch a fish on every cast. So even if I do find my way down there to do some combat fishing, I wont post it on here. Seems like everyone knows about this public place(not only fisherman, you will no doubt have to go past the "love shack") anyway without me bringing notice to it. Oh and the skippies have been very scarce the last few years. Used to you couldn't keep them off your lure. Now you are lucky to hook one let alone get him in. Two years ago I caught exactly 3 skippies all winter. I hope they make a come back. I would love to get some for catfishing and striper fishing. Stripers on Lake Cumberland cant stand to let a big hunk of skip meat go by.

Fisharder, I have probably met you down there. I've fished that place for around 12 yrs and up until last year, there were only a handful who fished it.


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

Went out this morning the water looked fair to good however no fish.No bait in the water that I could see.No bait= No fish. But that is subject to change it warrents keeping a eye on.Ran into LM Jeff and fished with him a few minutes he was going up to the head walls and try his luck.Thanks again for the lure Jeff.I will let you know what I catch on it providing I dont lose it first.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

fisharder said:


> Thanks again for the lure Jeff.I will let you know what I catch on it providing I dont lose it first.


Keep it in your pocket w/your wallet, Steve! 
Good to meet you, nada at the boils, but great walk in the woods through the snow! Man, 3.5 hours on snowy roads, 2.5 hours casting and walking snowy trails, one other OGF member and 3 other guys calling US crazy?  
Priceless!  
LMJ


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

Fished for two hours only cought two fish one striper and a carp but still no bait as of 2/6 anyone hit it this weekend?Going to try to go this week if the roads are passable on wednesday. How is the ice on the river can you boat still??


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

im sure the river is open it would be the boat ramp i'd be worried about


----------



## Skizzy Rotum (Jul 25, 2006)

Absolutely slayed the wiper's last night at the discharge. Can't wait until I get out and do it again this weekend.












Ahhh...not really...I wish though.


----------



## GotStripes (Dec 10, 2006)

Skizzy Rotum said:


> Absolutely slayed the wiper's last night at the discharge. Can't wait until I get out and do it again this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


with posts like this, you will have 149 people down with you...good one.


----------



## dwwv4 (Nov 12, 2006)

this is the problem in a nut shell, this time of year there's limited fishing... and some one draws attention to a spot thats limited to the amount of fishing thats available. i've only fished this spot once, didn't do well but i understand at times its great fishing. i think if i was fishing this spot it might be one of the spots i would use common sense,,,,, especially if i was going back there this week end... maybe skiz is lonely or maybe he's trying to see how crowded he can make it???? mean morone this definitly proves your point, but this is going to happen no matter what.. dave


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

dwwv4, did you read the whole post...including the fine print  I thought the same thing when I first read it, then came back to the site a little later where I saw the fine print....and then I laughed my a** off  Maybe a few posts like that will thin out the crowd down there! (Although, I haven't been yet, so don't know if its crowded or not).

CW


----------



## dwwv4 (Nov 12, 2006)

hey cw, i stand corrected!!!! and skizzy an apology to you. reading fine print isn't one of my strong points.. hopefully soon the weather will break, and different fishin oppertunties will spread us out.. dave


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

There, now you can bust me! 
LMJ


----------



## Skizzy Rotum (Jul 25, 2006)

I'll say though, I wish that we had more power plants out there pumping out hot water. However, now that the weather is warming up, Bring on the white bass. And we all know there's plenty of honey holes out there


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

You know, there are a lot of discharges, Aberdeen is just one of the most accessible.
If you were to own a boat, there are ?? quite a few discharges within a couple hours drive to launch from Cincinnati.
I don't know all of them, maybe someone is willing to list them?
LMJ


----------



## cincynick (Feb 3, 2007)

Ypu're right there are others, but the thing with Aberdeen is that it's a HOTwater discharge which makes it much warmer than the Ohio. All the others around the area are just WARM waterdischarge and the temp isn't as great a difference as Aberdeen. I fish the warm water discharge on the GMR in Hamilton and haven't really had much success even when the water temp is in the low 30's.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

there are plenty of hot water discharges on the river, theres a big one over by greenup but you have to work at the plant to get shore access. and several in cinci that are the same way, the fish just arent at the dishcharges this year. the effluent plant in hamilton has warm water yes, the reason theres never fish there is its two feet deep and its surrounded by four feet for 200yds in every direction, throw a rattletrap you hook lots of buffalo


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

A few years back the EPA defined hot water as a waste an started to require cooling ponds.The power plant in aberdean is grandfathered in so they still discharge hot water.They are also known to be a repeat offender of a lot of EPA regulations.Theres not so many hot water discharges left and in fact there are fewer everyday.I have fished the one in new richmond but the discharge is off shore and you need a boat there is a lot of current and its hard to hold the boat in the right spot plus there is a lot of barge traffic.There is also one down by tanners but it only a three foot pipe and its been years since I fished it. It seems to produce when the water is a little warmer so it could be that its only a warm water discharge? I would like to find another good discharge.I have heard rumors of one down river maybe in the evensville area??


----------

